# My new passion for mead!!!



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

I just wanted to 'say', I LOVE mead. I tried it the other day, and it's the best alcohol I've ever had. I'm not a big drinker, but I could definitely over do it on the mead! Of course, I'm partial to it, being a beekeeper and all. I just wanted to post on my experience. I've never been to this part of the board, but I'll be here a lot more often now! Too bad people don't post more often!Any suggestions from you pros on different companies to try? The bottle I got was from Whole Foods in Portland Maine. The name on the bottle reads "Chaucers" from Chaucers Cellars in California.

-K-


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not well-informed about Maine distribtion, but I'd say try anything you can find! Also be aware that some off-the-shelf meads may not have been treated very well (heated, banged around, exposed to lots of sunlight). Since mead is just beginning a renaissance, these bottles may languish on the shelf of a less-frequented seller so don't give up on a meadery over one less than stellar bottle!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I've tried Chaucer's before. The bottle that I had was a middle of the road sweet mead made from non-varietal honey. You can definitely find sweet meads that are finer, such as those made with the wonderful aroma of orange blossom (unless you live in PA, which has a bizarre system of state run alcohol monopolies). You could also clone Chaucer's using your own fresh clover honey.


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*mead*

martins meadery in waterloo,ny. about 3-4 miles from exit 41 off the nys-thruway.
three meads,,rassberry melomine and several others. i like the rassberry my wife likes the sweet mead.
bob


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't tried a lot of commercial meads that are as good as the home made stuff. There is one that opened near me, limeadery.com that is very nice. He's a homebrewer that is doing it commercially on the side. I think that they can now ship out of state. 

When people ask me about mead, I tell them it's best served with firends.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info guys. I appreciate it. I'll have to follow through with all the suggestions and give you an update! In the meantime I'm going to finish off the bottle I have left and prepare to try the next kind I find. 

Should I go for wine in Darker bottles?

thanks!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If you like Chaucer's then you need to make some. I can't stand that stuff. Home made is better to me. After trying enjoy the best.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

*Mead Bottles*

For mead, light doesn't usually break it down too much, so a clear bottle is fine. If your mead is really clear, then the clear bottle shows it off nicely.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

I have friends that own a meadery we buy it by the case. They make a sparking and a reg.

Cheak out the web site for Shady Grove Mead

http://www.shadygrovemead.com/

They are building a new meadery on I-75 in Tennessee 

In Joy


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

They are building a new meadery on I-75 in Tennessee
In Joy[/QUOTE said:


> Nice! Can't wait 'till they make their way up to the New England area!!!


----------

